# Sony vegas "media offline" problem



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi , I have recently installed Sony Vegas pro 8.0 and Moyea FLV to video converter.The problem is when I import the converted .avi files into Vegas I only get the audio and where the video thumb should be I have a window which read "media offline"
Can anyone please help with this problem ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

If you have no joy here try the own Vegas forum which is very helpful http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/forums/showtopics.asp?forumid=12


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi thanks for the reply.I manage to work it out myself in the end.I had an inkling it might be something to do with codecs so i downloaded the xp codec pack from here...

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/XP_Codec_Pack.htm

and it did the trick


----------

